# Scope for Oracle Apps DBA in Australia



## npksaravanan (Oct 15, 2013)

I am an Oracle Apps DBA with 11 years of experience in IT and 10 years of experience as an Oracle Apps DBA. Currently, Working in Bangalore, India. I want to know how about the job Opportunities for Oracle Apps DBA in Australia.

Planning to apply for PR Visa based on your reply.


----------

